# Fiber in psyllium and fiber in flax seed--soluble or insoluble



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello:I have asked about this on the self-help group, but the responses were somewhat equivocal.Is the type of fiber in Psyllium predominantly soluble or insoluble?The label says "bulk-forming laxative"The reason I ask is that this OTC preparation does not seem to be working as well as it used to, and I am considering shifting to another type.I am also wondering how FlaxSeed powder breaks down in the soluble-insoluble dichotomy.Thank you ever so much:-Ira


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Ira - Psyllium is predominantly soluble fiber but there is insoluble fiber in there as well. I don't actually recommend psyllium as a first choice for IBS as it can cause bloating and gas for lots of folks. You might try Citrucel, Benefiber, Equalactin, or Fibercon (or generic versions) instead. Also, make sure your dose is high enough. You can take a good 6-8 grams of soluble fiber supplememts each day - the label for each will probably give a maximum dose. Some brands you can go up to 12 grams. Take with LOTS of water - they won't work otherwise. And start at a lower dose and work up gradually. If you're happy with the psyllium, just start gradually increasing the dosage, again with lots of water. Most people simply don't take enough.Flax seed powder has both soluble/insoluble fiber. The ratio will vary depending on the brand. Some brands remove the insoluble (which comes from the husk of the seed). If the powder is very finely ground, the insoluble fiber in there should be very tolerable. Best of all, buy whole flax seeds and grind them yourself. Once ground, the powder goes rancid very quickly due to the oils.Don't worry about the "bulk-forming laxative" label. Soluble fiber supplements are NOT laxatives. Some brands are labeled that way because they're marketed as laxatives - which means they have to be labeled according to FDA guidelines, if a company wants to sell the product for constipation relief. The FDA lumps all constipation products together in their regulatory requirements, whether they're chemical laxatives or soluble fiber.Best,Heather


----------

